# Getting Pictures



## A-5best (Dec 18, 2006)

Hey guys I am trying to make an awesome background that just embodies MMA with all the greats on it. THe problem is I am having a hard time finding the pictures I want. Where do you guys go for your pictures? Google and other search engines arent working that great and even the fighters websites arent that good. For example as a centerpiece I want the Cro Cop v Silva staredown but the best i can find is on CC site and its tiny. 

Any sites you guys go to for pics or anything? Any help greatly appreciated.

I suppose I could pull a pic from a video using the print screen button button but then itll look crappy.


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

A-5best said:


> Hey guys I am trying to make an awesome background that just embodies MMA with all the greats on it. THe problem is I am having a hard time finding the pictures I want. Where do you guys go for your pictures? Google and other search engines arent working that great and even the fighters websites arent that good. For example as a centerpiece I want the Cro Cop v Silva staredown but the best i can find is on CC site and its tiny.
> 
> Any sites you guys go to for pics or anything? Any help greatly appreciated.
> 
> I suppose I could pull a pic from a video using the print screen button button but then itll look crappy.


Scan 'em from a magazine.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

I mostly get pictures off of Sherdog.


----------

